# Alleged spy nabbed by agents in Montreal



## Mike Baker (16 Nov 2006)

> An alleged spy has been nabbed by Canadian Border Services Agency officers as he attempted to board a plane in Montreal.
> 
> The man was taken into custody Tuesday on a rarely used national security certificate because he was considered a danger to Canada for espionage. The man's nationality has not yet been released, but his case is being compared to that of past Russian spies captured in Canada.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sig_Des (16 Nov 2006)

How about a link to the article


----------



## dapaterson (16 Nov 2006)

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2006/11/16/espionage-mtl.html

(among others)


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Nov 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> How about a link to the article


Where I got it.
http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20061116/montreal_arrest_061116/20061116?hub=TopStories


----------



## warspite (16 Nov 2006)

Spies in Canada.....
Just goes to show you someones interested in us.....
[Tin Hat On] Wheres theres one there's bound to be more [Tin Hat Off]
Will be interesting to hear who he's spying for though....


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Nov 2006)

warspite said:
			
		

> Spies in Canada.....
> Just goes to show you someones interested in us.....
> [Tin Hat On] Wheres theres one there's bound to be more [Tin Hat Off]
> Will be interesting to hear who he's spying for though....


They said on CTV today that he was from Russia.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (16 Nov 2006)

Also, Russia isn't the only country spying on us.  I read a report a couple of years ago that we have caught Korean spies, claiming to be Chinese, spying for China a few times as well.


----------



## rz350 (17 Nov 2006)

Spying is pretty common in the Intl world...I wouldnt doubt we have allies spying on us too... (not thats it a good thing...but its to be expected)


----------



## GAP (17 Nov 2006)

I would like to think we are doing it too, but I shudder to think of the outcry should any  of them get caught.....oh....the horror!!


----------

